# Nvidia working on titan LE and Ultra variants.



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

Well the rumours about titan LE had been floating around for quite some time now. Its supposed to be a scaled down titan consisting of 2496 shaders, and 5gb gddr5 memory on a 320 bit bus. But what's new now is that nvidia is working on a card higher than titan.  

Dubbed as Titan Ultra, it supposedly boasts full 2880 sp's of a GK 110 chip, with higher boost/memory speeds and more TMU's with same 6gb gddr5 memory on a 384 bit bus.
That's not all guys, the prices are going to shock you more.

The titan is rumoured to receive a price drop to $799, while the Le version will debut at $599 and finally, the Ultra will replce titan' pricing of $999.
These prices were rumoured and predicted by Guru3d.

If this info is true, it will be too good.

Report: Nvidia Developing Ultra, LE Variants of GTX Titan

NVIDIA GeForce GTX TITAN Ultra and GTX TITAN LE

Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan Ultra in Development

Rumor: Nvidia Readying GeForce Titan Ultra - eXophase.com

NVIDIA Possibly Readying GeForce GTX Titan Ultra With Fully Enabled GK110 Core - Boasts 2880 Cores


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 24, 2013)

That Titan LE will be named as GTX 780 and will be priced around 700$ according to toms(guru 3d).


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ I guess you were referring this:

*Report: Nvidia 700-Series to Release in May; More Specs*

Its $599 according to rumours. Its great nvidia is shuffling its kepler architecture this year and milking the most out of it until maxwell shows up next year with a brand new architecture.

The list is interesting and launch date is just round the corner.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 24, 2013)

They should consider in lowering the prices of mid GPUs .....


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> They should consider in lowering the prices of mid GPUs .....



Its already done, atleast in the US. Prices are not yet reflected in india.

Starting from 650 ( non-ti) to gtx 660, they are all competitive over their amd counterparts.

650 is better than 7750 and priced at $99 as opposed to $95 of the radeon.
Start from their and things take a massive turn.

650-ti is now $129 ( price cut of $20) and has completely anhilated 7770 which has similar pricing. Its performance is much higher than a 7770.
Then comes 650-ti boost at $150 (1gb) and $169(2gb). This card completely destroys the recently released 7790 ($150), outperforming it by 25 - 30% on average.
Not only that, its also faster than 7850 which retails at $185 for 1gb and near $200 for 2gb variant. 650-ti boost is 5% faster than 7850 on average.

Currently, Gtx 660 sits at $200 with no competition after a price drop from $230. It has no competitors. Amd's 7870 is having stiff comepetition with its very own 7870 xt (tahiti) which retails at $250 making normal 7870 pointless.

These pricings are yet to be refelected in india. With Entry to mid range products stable, i guess they are looking to ramp up the hig end market with new refreshed releases.

Refer the following:

Best Graphics Cards For The Money: April 2013 - Best Graphics Cards For The Money, April Updates


----------



## vkl (Apr 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Its already done, atleast in the US. Prices are not yet reflected in india.
> 
> Starting from 650 ( non-ti) to gtx 660, they are all competitive over their amd counterparts.
> 
> ...





There are Hd7750s retailing at a price level of 85-90$(and as low as 75$ after rebate).
The lowest priced gt640 at newegg after rebate is priced at 69$(plus a game) which still is lot slower than hd7750 and doesn't look good for the price.

If you talk of gtx650ti with rebates then there are hd7790 @125$ after rebate(plus free games) which is a better card thus a lot better deal.
Gtx650 ti boost at this moment looks priced well and seems bit more competitively priced than hd7850.

There are hd7870s retailing at 200$(after rebate) with 3 free games.I don't see how hd7870 is pointless compared to gt660 retailing at 190$ after rebate.
Hd7870 XT/LE/Myst/Joker/Black edition(Tahiti LE) performs quite close to hd7950,even beats gtx660ti in quite a number of instances.It is priced quite lower than gtx660ti.
It is more of threat to gtx660ti than possibly being to hd7870.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

vkl said:


> There are Hd7750s retailing at a price level of 85-90$(and as low as 75$ after rebate).
> The lowest priced gt640 at newegg after rebate is priced at 69$(plus a game) which still is lot slower than hd7750 and doesn't look good for the price.
> 
> If you talk of gtx650ti with rebates then there are hd7790 @125$ after rebate(plus free games) which is a better card thus a lot better deal.
> ...



Errr, i was comparing 7750 with 650. The latter is faster. My prices were reminiscent of toms hardware and i did not bring rebate into the picture.
I was referring the official prices. The official price of 7870 is $240 and Le retails at $250. So 7870 is pointless. Toms hardware said the same thing if you refer the above link.

In that logic,660 will also cost less than the 7870 after rebates making it worthwhile. In fact it is and thus finds its place in that list and not 7870.Talk about game bundles,
nvidia is also bundling metro last-light with its geforce gpu's to compete with amd's never settle ones.

7790's official price is $149 and its a pointless card comapred to 650-ti boost 1gb which too has the same price point.
660-ti has higher performance than 7870 LE in newer games and unbiased titles. But its expensive now and 7870 le is better from a performance/price ratio.

The only amd cards that make sense at their respective price points are :

1.7870 LE - $250 
2.7950 Boost - $300
3.7970 - $400

Crossfire is a different scenario though.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^
nope bro, 7790 150$ and gtx 650 Ti 1 GB falls in the same price segment and performance is equal, in some AMD has upper hand in some nvidia.if you are telling this based on toms review of 650Ti then they completely messed up the review they compared 650Ti 2GB with 7850 1GB( which has been discontinued because 7790 surpasses it with just a bit of overclock) and the price of 650Ti 2 GB is equal to the price of 7850 2GB and there its the same case as in 1 GB i.e., equal performance and AMD is worth buying because it is giving 2-3 games with its cards and things are going to get even better because there is even more attracting games will be bundled in future including BF 4,here is the link for the future never settle road map,AMD's future Never Settle games revealed


----------



## vkl (Apr 24, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Errr, i was comparing 7750 with 650. The latter is faster. My prices were reminiscent of toms hardware and i did not bring rebate into the picture.
> I was referring the official prices. The official price of 7870 is $240 and Le retails at $250. So 7870 is pointless. Toms hardware said the same thing if you refer the above link.
> 
> In that logic,660 will also cost less than the 7870 after rebates making it worthwhile. In fact it is and thus finds its place in that list and not 7870.Talk about game bundles,
> ...




Well the point was gt640 is not well priced.Official price doesn't matter in situations where the selling price is lower than it.In newegg,there are cards which retail(without rebates) at lower price than "official price".Well I compared lowest priced hd7870s with lowest price gtx660s,_both after considering rebate_.For game bundles most hd7870s come with 3 games to 1 of most gtx660s.
One can't just discard a card as pointless by pointing the "official prices" because it is not always the official prices which they sell at,in many instances the retailing price is lower than the official prices.Even without rebates hd7870 can be found for just 15$ over gtx660,has 3 games to 1 of gtx660 and is a considerably better card.So I still don't see how hd7870 is pointless.
Check this:Newegg.com - HIS H779F1GD Radeon HD 7790 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card when the card(hd7790) is retailing at 135$ there is no point of referring to the official price in such cases.Even the lowest priced gtx650ti available at newegg is 130$,it is inferior to hd7790 which makes the hd7790 deal better here.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> nope bro, 7790 150$ and gtx 650 Ti 1 GB falls in the same price segment and performance is equal, in some AMD has upper hand in some nvidia.if you are telling this based on toms review of 650Ti then they completely messed up the review they compared 650Ti 2GB with 7850 1GB( which has been discontinued because 7790 surpasses it with just a bit of overclock) and the price of 650Ti 2 GB is equal to the price of 7850 2GB and there its the same case as in 1 GB i.e., equal performance and AMD is worth buying because it is giving 2-3 games with its cards and things are going to get even better because there is even more attracting games will be bundled in future including BF 4,here is the link for the future never settle road map,AMD's future Never Settle games revealed



Do you know the difference between 650-ti and 650-ti boost? 
650-ti boost simply annihilates a 7790.You need to do some reading buddy.



vkl said:


> Well the point was gt640 is not well priced.Official price doesn't matter in situations where the selling price is lower than it.In newegg,there are cards which retail(without rebates) at lower price than "official price".Well I compared lowest priced hd7870s with lowest price gtx660s,_both after considering rebate_.For game bundles most hd7870s come with 3 games to 1 of most gtx660s.
> One can't just discard a card as pointless by pointing the "official prices" because it is not always the official prices which they sell at,in many instances the retailing price is lower than the official prices.Even without rebates hd7870 can be found for just 15$ over gtx660,has 3 games to 1 of gtx660 and is a considerably better card.So I still don't see how hd7870 is pointless.
> Check this:Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more! when the card(hd7790) is retailing at 135$ there is no point of referring to the official price in such cases.Even the lowest priced gtx650ti available at newegg is 130$,it is inferior to hd7790 which makes the hd7790 deal better here.



Well i know the point, and all of mine still holds. Your link contains evga cards some of which are super clocked edition. They are thus highly priced. There are 660's which sell below $200 by applying your logic of rebates. Its not only for amd. And your performance claims of equivalent cards have changed significantly with the advent of newer drivers ( 314.22) and new methodology of testing (FCAT). Fraps numbers don't hold true anymore and relative performance between cards from a pure performance perspective has completely changed. It doesn't hold that much relevance in single card performance though. But runt frames are also present in single gpu rendered frames.

Have a look:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/lQkie8n.gif

*i.imgur.com/edfI8c9.gif



Check out the relative performance. These are with latest drivers from both camps. See the performance of 660ti and 660 at 1080p and 1600p.
See their performance now. *Do you realize now why tomshardware recommends 660?*

660-ti is now faster than a 7950 overall. *But still i would recommend a 7950 instead of a 660-ti.*
To know why, read the following thread -  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/172953-future-proofing-your-pc-next-gen-gaming.html

*7870 LE is not a threat to 660-ti but 7870 in a pure price/performance ratio.*

Nvidia also realeased 320.00 beta performance drivers today with upto 20% performance in some titles. Expect the numbers to increase.


----------



## vkl (Apr 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Well i know the point, and all of mine still holds. Your link contains evga cards some of which are super clocked edition. They are thus highly priced. There are 660's which sell below $200 by applying your logic of rebates. Its not only for amd. And your performance claims of equivalent cards have changed significantly with the advent of newer drivers ( 314.22) and new methodology of testing (FCAT). Fraps numbers don't hold true anymore and relative performance between cards from a pure performance perspective has completely changed. It doesn't hold that much relevance in single card performance though. But runt frames are also present in single gpu rendered frames.
> 
> Have a look:
> 
> ...



Corrected the link.It was/is for HIS hd7790.

It is quite clear in my posts the comparisons I made was either rebated products from both side or normal prices from both sided.
I think you didn't read properly when in the first post I compared a rebated 190$ gtx660 with a rebated 200$ hd7870 and in the subsequent hd7870 with a gtx660 without any rebates.
There is a good gap in price between hd7870(Tahiti LE) and hd7870.As far as performance is concerned Tahiti LE performs closer to hd7950 than to hd7870.


Spoiler



*media.bestofmicro.com/B/L/377553/original/Avg-Perf.png
Here hd7870 was still faster even though they tested not so large number of titles.


Also if you check Club3D Radeon HD 7870 Joker review (tested with NVIDIA GeForce series latest WHQL 314.22 and AMD Catalyst 13.3Beta),hd7870 and gtx660 perform quite close in some games while hd7870 comes out faster in more occasions with a gap.And I still don't see how hd7870 is pointless.It is a fine card for the price.It is not as if gtx660 is selling at a bad price but hd7870 does look fine and also have better game bundles.
AMD's catalyst 13.5Beta has also improved performance in some titles and  Geforce 320.00Beta drivers is improving performance in some games as well.

And about frame latency in single cards though they are present they are not that bad or horrible always and both camps suffer from this though one maybe suffering somewhat more games.In any case AMD are working with their drivers,though they might come late they look assuring for sure.For single card it is still not that relevant always.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 25, 2013)

@vickybat,
I was talking about 650 Ti boost only but forgot to mention that boost and i have read all the reviews and this is what i found,
7850 2GB >7850 1 GB >= 650 Ti boost 2 GB > 7790 1 GB = 650 Ti boost 1 GB and here is the review of anandtech,
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Review: Bringing Balance To The Force
there don't compare 650 Ti boost 2 GB and 7790 because its not a fair comparison, there you have to compare 7850 2GB and 650 Ti boost 2 GB whose price are almost same and AMD makes that 10-15 $ difference with three games where as nvidia gives only one.now we can see that 7850 2GB clearly beats the hell out of 650 TI boost 2 GB.now if you wanna compare 7790 and 650 Ti then please do me a favor and give me a link to 650 Ti boost 1 GB review then i will start accepting your points.
here is the price from newegg after rebate and all,
XFX 7850 2 GB - $179 after rebate 
Gigabyte 650 TI boost 2 GB - $169 no rebate
Sapphire 7850 1 GB - $149 after rebate
EVGA 650 TI boost 1 GB - $149 no rebate
HIS 7790 1 GB - $124 after rebate

now you can clearly see that,
*if we compare price 7850 2 GB and 650 Ti boost 2 GB goes head to head and in performance 7850 clearly beats it.
*the price of 7850 1 GB and 650 Ti boost 1 GB is equal and there is no doubt that 7850 beats it because it performs nearer to Ti boost 2 GB.now considering the fact that 7850 1 Gb is EOL and OCed 7790 beats 7850 1 GB and costs whooping $25 less than 650 Ti boost 1 GB and performs equal and even if we take that 650 Ti boost 1 GB beats 7790 ( which is not the case ) it won't justify the increased $ 25.
 everyone is bothered to check the benchmarks and compare the performance of 650 Ti boost 2 GB and 7790 and then the price of 650 Ti boost 1 GB and 7790.which doesn't make any sense at all.
 for the matter of fact dirt and tomb raider is the only game in which you are going to see 20% increase in performance with 320. beta driverand for other games it is between 2-6%.and that too for mostly 660 cards.


> Nvidia also posted examples of measured gains on Geforce GTX 660 and GTX 660 in SLI graphics card that reached up to 20 percent in Dirt: Showdown, up to 18 percent in Tomb Raider, up to 8 percent in StarCraft II and up to 6 percent in Sniper Elite V2, Metro 2033, Far Cry 3 and Deus Ex: Human Revolution as well as up to 5 percent in F1 2012. The performance for GTX 660 SLI are quite similar but also includes couple of other games as the new beta driver brings SLI profiles for some new games.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

sukesh1090 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sukesh your post is completely moot. No offence but your arguement is baseless. Look at the chart Vkl provided and the one i provided.
Don't read anandtech review and draw your own conclusions. The bold part in your post is completely wrong and highly misleading.

7790 is a pointless card right now for the price. It doesn't make any sense.

Don't compare games like Dirt showdown because it uses a lighting system developed by amd and finds its use in the game. It greatly favors amd cards beacuse that raytracing algorithm has been developed from the start using AMD's hardware.
Games like tombRaider 3, crysis 3, battlefield multiplayer and farcry 3 matter because they use advanced engines (crysis 3) and give a good mix of shader and directcompute performance.

*If you see VKL's list, you'll figure why tomshardware removed both versions of 7850 from its recommended list and added 650-ti boost in their places.*

Read the following too:

HARDOCP - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost Video Card Review

Btw, the 7790 card in that review is an overclocked one ( asus dc 2) compared with reference 650-ti boost and 7850.
It nowhere gives the same gameplay experience as the other two. You know what's gonna happen if we drop an overclocked 650-ti boost there.
7790 has received widespread criticism from almost all reviews out there. If you wish, i can point them all to you.

*In the newegg list you gave, 650-ti boost 2gb at $169 is definitely a better by than 7850 2gb at $179.*
Its a no brainer actually. 


And the equation goes like this:

650-ti boost >=7850>>>>7790 >650-ti

I said there's a gap of 5 % between 650-ti boost and 7850. *In all new titles, 650-ti boost performs better.*
Well both the cards will offer the same gameplay experience with no advantage from 7850. And 1gb and 2gb versions of 7850 perform similarly in today's scenario.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 25, 2013)

Argh what the hell has happened to reviewers???each website shows altogether different story.here are the reviews which tells 7850 performs better,
Tomshardware
Hexus.net
eurogamer.net
and also anandtech
   then here are the reviews which says 650ti boost is better,
techpowerup
and then hardocp but problem here is,out of the 6 games they have tested which doesn't include dirt,650 ti boost performs better in 3 games and in other 3 games 7790 beats both 650ti boost and 7850 
now tell me which one to beleive???
 and one more thing i don't know how you are coming to a judgement that 7790 is a waste card which costs $124 by comparing it to 650 ti boost 2 GB $169.if you find it fair then no offence bro i will say $400 7970 performs far better than 650 ti boost and i will say 650 ti boost is a waste card.price of 7790 is less than even 650 ti boost 1 gb card.
hardocp link which you gave except in tombraider where 650 has noticable lead and in other two games difference is just of 2-3 fps and in remaining 3 games 7790($124) pulls ahead of 650 ti boost($169).now considering that $45 is not a small amount 7790 clearly looks to me as a nobrainers choice which you prefer to call as a waste card,that is completely weird.
ok ok sorry i overlooked the part that hardocp changes the in game settings to get playable FPS and in their review i also missed the apples to apples comparison.but still i won't agree with you about you calling 7790 is a waste card because it costs $45 less gives a excellent performance at that price point.so actually the fight is between 650 ti boost and 7850 2gb and there is no clear winner among them.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ Buddy i suggest you do some analysis from your side. 

7790 is simply bad value compared to a 650-ti boost 1gb. It was launched at $149 , same as 650-ti boost.
650-ti boost is around 30% faster on average than a 7790 simply smashing it. Even a rebate price of $135 for 7790 doesn't warrant it a purchase over 650-ti boost.
You can also get rebates on 650-ti boost. Its simply a much better card and offers better gameplay experience. The 2gb version is recommended actually from now on.

7790 has only the option of 1gb framebuffer which is bad. 

About 7850 and 650-ti boost, well the latter is slightly faster(5%)overall  and is $10 cheaper. 
Actually the 650-ti boost is performing better in all recent titles including bioshock infinite. 
So tell me, why would you buy the 7850?

The more ROP count of 650-ti boost and wider memory bus ( 192 bit) did the trick.
It actually has the same no. of sp's as the original 650-ti.

And buddy please don't take that "moot" word to heart. It was not meant to offend you in any way.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 25, 2013)

don't worry bro nothing was taken to heart  but my point is the card which is selling at $149 was 650 Ti boost 1 gb and i am not able to find even a single review of that.i don't think 1 GB and 2 GB variants will perform similar because if it was then either nvidia is idiot or it thinks that we are idiots.now leaving the launch price 650 TI boost 1 GB is still at $149 and 2 GB is at $169 and 7790 is at $124.now tell me do you still think it would be an apples to apples comparison if you compare 650 Ti boost 2 GB and 7790?


----------



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

^^ 1gb and 2gb are going to perform similarly now atleast. 
Look here - *www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130910
You get the superclocked version at $169 after rebate.

Actually the 1gb models are not in inventory. They just had a paper launch. 
They too will have rebates over their base price once they show up. I guess they will launch tommorow or on 1st week of may.

Expect them to be $139 after rebates. But buddy, i would strongly suggest to stay away from cards having 1gb vram. 7850 1gb was EOL for a reason.
It will be a serious bottleneck for future games after next gen consoles release.


----------

